# Spaghetti Pizza



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 6, 2019)

My wifes concoction she used to make when she lived on the Amish farm. Called Spaghetti pizza.
Sorry for the mess, when you live in a 5th wheel you gotta work around the dishes.

Heading to the S, FL Gathering tomorrow.





















In the pit boss vertican with hickory pellets.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2019)

Thats gonna be good I bet.  Have fun at the gathering.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 6, 2019)

That looks and sounds amazing!! Does your wife make a lot of Amish dishes?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 6, 2019)

She is Lancaster County PA Amish...lol
All done.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 6, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Thats gonna be good I bet.  Have fun at the gathering.


Thanks Adam. she finally gets to venture out from all them damn chemo/radiation treatments.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 6, 2019)

That's a great idea there . I'll be stealing that one . 


SFLsmkr1 said:


> she finally gets to venture out


Awesome . Have a great time .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 7, 2019)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Thanks Adam. she finally gets to venture out from all them damn chemo/radiation treatments.



That is excellent news. Hope things continue to go well for you and your wife.


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 7, 2019)

looks good ! in the mid seventies my dad had a greek style pizza shop ! he used to make a spaghetti pizza ! he would mix the pasta with pizza sauce place on the crust top with cheese and what ever toppings people wanted ! it was a local big hit !


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2019)

Awesome looking pizza!
Glad  your wife is doing so well!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 7, 2019)

Great news about your wife and a great looking meal!! I've done baked spaghetti a few times but never thought to put the pizza toppings on it. Love the idea!! I'm not supposed to know this but I have a particular cast iron skillet coming my way in a couple weeks specifically for doing deep dish pizzas. Guess what I'm making first??   

Beautiful post and congrats on the carousel ride!!

LIKE!!
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice looking cook there and a great idea!

LIKE!

And good news about your wife, hope it stays that way.

Have fun at the gathering. 

John


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you all very much. She has met a few of you guys at the diff gatherings, Brian, Jeff, Keith and his wife. Al and his wife, sorry if i cant remember everyone.

I will take pics at the gathering.


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 7, 2019)

Spaghetti pizza sounds awesome.  Like!
And LIKE LIKE LIKE about the good news about your wife!!!


----------



## 4x15mph (Dec 7, 2019)

Good to hear your wife has kicked cancer.  Spaghetti pizza looks good.  Is there any pizza crust below the spaghetti?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone

There is now pizza crust in the mix.


----------



## tropics (Dec 9, 2019)

Rick that looks great. Glad to hear the Mrs is doing better
Richie


----------

